# Anyone heard of or used Ginkgo?



## RStaron (Sep 25, 2009)

Has anyone here ever here of Ginkgo, or used it in a project? Not sure if it's spelled right. Some one asked if I had heard of anyone using it. What does the wood look like, how it works, is it soft or hard?


----------



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

I have not used but have heard of if, we actually have a ginkgo natural park here, it was the choice food of the brontosaurus that's all I really know. 
Ginkgo - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Ginkgo biloba - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
GINKGO BILOBA -The Ginkgo Pages-Usage


----------



## RStaron (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks Rick. I checked out those sites and as far as I can tell it's a hard wood, yellowish in color. Looks like it has a nice grain pattern to it also.


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

I have known of Ginkgo for years. It is unusual in many ways, one of which it that is that whole trees have different "sexes". The female tree emits a foul odor during the mating season. I wonder if there is a difference in the quality of wood from the two "sexes".


----------



## Drirot (Nov 16, 2009)

I don't know anything about it, but here is a link to some pictures and some info.

hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/ginko.htm


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

One of the oldest trees in the world. I take Ginko Biloba every day. It is supposed to help with declining memory.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## RStaron (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks Drirot and Peter. Peter, I heard a Dr. talk about it, he said that wasn't so but did say that it helps with the blood circulation in the legs. I'll have to tell the fellow that asked me about it as he may get a log of it from a neighbor that wants to cut down a female tree. Might be able to get a board or two from him if he gets it.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi Ron

I once did a Linux course with an ex Pfizer research chemist. He explained that Ginko was good for improving blood flow to the extremities (Pfizer knows a thing or too about that) and that the memory was assisted by better blood flow to the brain. He reckoned they'd had good responses in clinical trials.

Cheers

Peter


----------

